# Tame Bird Still Bites



## chippybirdtiel (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello!

I have a male cockatiel who is about a year old now. I have heard about, read about, and seen lots of cockatiels who are very loving - they ALWAYS want to come out, they NEVER bite, and their owner can handle them however they want. My bird (his name is Chippy) is hand-tamed and when he is in the right mood he is very eager to come out and be pet and is very eager for attention.

However, unlike these other cockatiels, he gets frustrated about certain things. For example, if I touch his back at all (even if I am petting his neck and accidentally brush his back) he gets angry and bites me. 

Also, whenever he feels like I am teasing him, he gets frustrated. For instance, I was trying to teach him the wave command, so I would put my finger near him and then when he was about to step up, I would take it away. Even though he got millet when he did this, he got frustrated because he couldn't understand why I was taking my finger away and he bit my finger the next time I tried it. 

He has been the same way since when I bought him about 9 months ago, so I don't think it's because of his age. 

Is it just because his personality is just more feisty/aggressive than these other cockatiels? Is there anything I can do to completely eliminate the biting? 

Again, it's not that he's an aggressive cockatiel - when he's in the right mood he's very loving. It's just that he seems to hate things that other cockatiels don't mind. 

Thanks!


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

Most birds usually don't like their backs rubbed. Sometimes he could also be play biting, you can tell my the pressure he puts into the bite. Squirt loves to play peck when I'am giving scritches.


----------



## chippybirdtiel (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't think the bites are playful, as when he bites he bites hard and crouches down and lunges for my finger.


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

Pay attention to what he's uncomfortable with. Try to avoid triggering the spazz attacks at your fingers. My tiel has never bit me at his/her full potential but s/he play pecks for scritches. On the other hand I can tell when my conure is biting at full potential or is definitely not playing. Just see if you can find a difference in the degree of the bite. Or as I said in the beginning avoid triggering the biting stop provoking it.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Not all tiels are that easygoing; as I've learned from this forum, they all have their own quirks and personalities, likes and dislikes. My two enjoy hanging out with (on) me, but they're not that cuddly. One doesn't want to be touched at all, while the other only likes head scratches when he's in certain moods and even then he is very particular about the way I scritch him. If I don't do it the way he likes, he lets me know. Sometimes I wish they were more cuddly and less nervous, but I have to respect their boundaries and love them for who they are. I'm definitely not implying that you don't love your bird, just saying that he's not abnormal. Those with super-relaxed tiels that are extremely comfortable with hands are lucky! Maybe someone with more experience trick training can help you out with teaching him things like "wave."


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

He is telling you what he doesn't like. He can't talk to you, so warning nips are his only way of communicating that he wants you to stop. This is perfectly normal, and in fact I have never known a 'tiel that didn't do this at least sometimes.


----------



## chippybirdtiel (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks all of you! It is a relief to hear that the biting is normal.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi He's also telling you that millet is OK but it's not good enough to distract him from the frustration. A better treat would make him not care about not completing Step-up. If that makes sense. The treat has to be better than the problem.....B.J.


----------



## chippybirdtiel (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you. Are there any other treats that cockatiels really like?


----------



## Wogetorenk (Sep 11, 2012)

i have one white parrot and whenever i take him out from cage he starts bitting the clothes or any things he get, i am very tensed for this problem can anyone suggest me for this problem what to do with this situation??


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Not all birds have the same treat food favourites. 
It's up to you to discover which is your birds. 
Try currents, raisins, unsalted peanut, egg, fruit, etc etc....B.J.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> i have one white parrot and whenever i take him out from cage he starts bitting the clothes or any things he get, i am very tensed for this problem can anyone suggest me for this problem what to do with this situation??


Please start your own thread so that other may be able to help you better.



> Are there any other treats that cockatiels really like?


Millet is always a big hit, sunflower seeds may be as well. Or anything that they really like to eat.


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

One thing I have majorly learned is that each tiel has as many quirks as humans do. Honestly I don't think that frustrating then to do a truck for you is all that fair. Just enjoy his company and build that trust.


----------



## Lori_S (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Chippybirdtiel,

Most cockatiels love sunflower seeds. These seeds can be used as a special treat also.

In my (short) experience with 'tiels, the treat you use with your bird should only be used for special occasions. So, observe your bird and see what food he/she really likes. That food could well become his/her treat food.

If you were to feed your bird his/her favourite food regularly, then this food will have less or no effect as a treat.


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

Wogetorenk said:


> i have one white parrot and whenever i take him out from cage he starts bitting the clothes or any things he get, i am very tensed for this problem can anyone suggest me for this problem what to do with this situation??


looks he he likes chewing things...give him plenty of chew toys and distract him when he bites things he shouldnt..
hope that helps


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

chippybirdtiel said:


> Also, whenever he feels like I am teasing him, he gets frustrated. For instance, I was trying to teach him the wave command, so I would put my finger near him and then when he was about to step up, I would take it away. Even though he got millet when he did this, he got frustrated because he couldn't understand why I was taking my finger away and he bit my finger the next time I tried it.


Try shorter training sessions, for example say your going for a 10 min session, cut it down to 5 or less.



chippybirdtiel said:


> However, unlike these other cockatiels, he gets frustrated about certain things. For example, if I touch his back at all (even if I am petting his neck and accidentally brush his back) he gets angry and bites me.


Like stated before most tiels don't like the back being touched.
but what you could do is when you pet him, if you accidentally get his back and he doesn't bite offer a treat, you may find how often he bite when you touch his back, will reduce. I did this with my sister's teil(before she passed) she disliked scratches and would bite or avoid,so when we'd pet if she did neither we gave her a treat.


----------

